# Help please, family sponsor question



## Offpiste (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all, wonder if anybody can answer this one, we were granted our 176 visa sponsored by my wifes uncle in Feb. Since then his health has deteriorated somewhat and I'm wondering if they would let us switch sponsor to her aunt if anything happened. May be worrying about nothing but want to cover all bases. We are planning to go summer 2013, any advice much appreciated


----------

